# Getting ready to expose...any advice?



## BrknHearted (Jan 15, 2012)

unable to get a phone call in other than work number...their home number changed and is unlisted...so I'm going to email him...

I've written the email. The basic story that I discovered it, it's been going on for 5-6 years, that I had texts between the two of them dating back to almost 3 years ago, that I had confirmation from his wife that the physical affair was as recent as of a few months ago, and that they had had daily texting/phone conversations until I found out and exposed it. S

I told him since then I'd seen no contact but I wasn't sure. I have been searching, but had found nothing. 

I've attached pictures of the texts with the dates, I've attached a phone log from December when they had 3300+ texts to each other...and now i'm thinking I'll attach a scan of the "no contact" letter....

I asked him to let me know if he wanted to talk further and requested that his help in that I did not want his wife to EVER contact my husband again. 

too much? don't attach the proof? too little? any advice?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Read the newbie thread to the end , there is a summary for exposure therein 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrknHearted (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks Eli-zor. I read it earlier and I'm just a bit chicken about it and am waiting to attach the NC letter. I'm sure there will be backlash, not from my WS quite honestly, but i do worry about the OW, she's a bit off-balanced. However, after much thought, i figured I owed it to OWH to let him know. 

Just because my STD tests came out clean doesn't mean his will, and just because she's not contacting my WH now doesn't mean she won't start up with someone else or try to contact him again. 

I need his help, and if he doesn't care about the affair, it won't upset him and he won't tell her. If he does, then I'm hopeful she'll be too busy fixing her life to try to screw up mine. 

besides, if she's as crazy as I'm told she is (by someone other than my WH), then there's always 911.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Having helped expose a number of affairs I have found it best to expose to as many as possible in a short a time as you can . Then focus on yourself , if your husband finds out it and confronts you don't deny the exposure however do not give out any further information as to who you contacted or what you said.

It can take a while after exposure for the dust to settle , the wayward will spout all sorts of things from threats , to I hate you, to coldness. Ignore them , work on your own emotional stability, cover your ass legally and secure your finances.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

All OW are unbalanced, not so unbalanced to have an affair . Hopefully her husband has the strength to oppose her adultery and keep her in her place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

